# Thyroid and poke weed



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I researched this and could only come up with poke weed. My SIL has over active thyroid. I was hoping to find an alternative remedy for her. The book I have simply says poke weed, but it does not tell me what part of it or how to use it. Any help or suggestions welcome.
Thanks


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

I have never cooked Poke but we have it here. I believe it's the young shoots that people cook (if I recall right you need to change the water when cooking it because it is some what poisonous. I have heard anything from 2-5 changes of water while cooking them but I can not say for sure how many times because I do not cook it.)

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

When my horse foundered (badly, penetrated coffin bones through the soles), the only thing the vet could come up with was that he ate the poke weed sticking through the fence. He will eat anything and the grass was low. Same pasture he had been on for years, and no changes in regimen anywhere else. The only variable was the poke weed. I pulled every weed in sight. 

Just my 2 cents, but I would be very careful.

Twila


----------



## heelpin (Nov 18, 2003)

For medicinal purposes you use the root but you need somebody who has experience with it to advise you, this is a very potent herb, take too much and 24 hours later you will think your whole insides are coming out, it's used in very small amounts in herbal formulas, check out Dr. Christopher's blood cleansing formula.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

poke greens are not poisonous. I eat them frequetly raw or lightly sauted. The berries and roots are medicinal for arthtris and specifically breast cancer. I take 4-5 berries 3-4 times a day (185lb male)when they are in season, and make wine from the berrries for between season. You can make wine of the berries and use it insteadof frresh, as whatever is in poke berries that is benefitial is destroyed in other preservation methods( drying freezing).
The roots, leaves and berries have different properties. The root can be toxic, as can the berries if eaten in large quantities.
To make a infusion of the root for pain relief, use 1 tsp of the dried root to 1 pint of water. take 1 tsp as needed.
I have no knowledge of this plants use for thyrroid problemds. If you learn more, I would be happy to hear.
eddited to add: 
OH YES  as the person above metioned, it can be a potent laxative.


----------



## Rea (Mar 18, 2003)

Steff,

I don't know of anything herbally that will help, but due to my own recent battle with thyroid disease and thyroid cancer, I did read about low iodine diets for people who suffer hyperthyroidism. 

I was hypo and now after 2 surgeries in 2 weeks I have no thyroid left and will be undergoing Radio Active Iodine treatment for the cancer unless I can find a natural alternative and as a result they want me to go on the low iodine diet prior to the RAI therapy. While researching the low iodine diet, I read it is an option used for trying to control hyperthyroidism. Just do a search on low iodine diets and you should come up w/ lots of information on the subject. Hope it helps. Good Luck! 

Anyone know of any natural options for treating thyroid cancer?? Mine was only on the right side and fully contained within the thyroid. Went back and removed left side to be on the safe side of making sure there was no left over cancer cells, because studies indicated that 88% of people usually redevelop the cancer in the thyroid tissue that is left. But I'm not keen on the RAI treatment and don't want to do it, but don't want to risk my cancer spreading, especially since it is invasive folicullar carcinoma. Open to all info????

Take Care, Rea


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi Rea,
This in completely new info to me but you might want to find out more about it, if you need to be on a low iodine diet and eat homegrown or locally grown food. I just found out that the State I grew up in (SC) is known as the "Iodine State", because of all the iodine in the soil, and therefore veggies grown in that soil and the water. It must have been really something way back, because the first tv station was named WIS (Iodine State), but I never heard a thing about it growing up there in a very rural, and agricultural area. Anyway, I'm don't mean to hijack the thread, but wish you well in your battle. :duel:


----------



## Rea (Mar 18, 2003)

Vicker,

Wow! That's interesting. I wonder if more people than average suffer w/ Hyperthyroidism (over active thyroid) in that state than in others? Or if not, do less people in that state suffer from thyroid diseases in that state than others, especially when it comes to hypothyroidism (under achieving thyroid)??? The answers should be very interesting! 

Thanks for the well wishes. They worked! I got the news today that the left side of my thyroid removed last week showed absolutely no evidence of the cancer that was prevalent in the large mass on the right side they removed 3 weeks ago. This eases my mind quite a bit, because while they were able to get all the cancer side out, the surgeon had to leave a very small portion on the left side so as not to leave a crucial nerve exposed anymore than necessary. Now knowing no more cancer was found, I'm leaning even more towards not doing the Radio Active Iodine therapy. 

As to the low iodine diet, the articles I read about it also suggested that it could help people suffering w/ Hyperthyroidism (over active) bring their raging thyroid under control and I would think that knowing there were large amounts of iodine in the soil your produce & water comes from could be a factor. Don't know how much of it is absorbed by plants and so on...... 
As for my case, they want me to do the low iodine diet if I do the RAI because the goal is to get any thyroid tissue left in the body to absorb the radio active iodine in order to destroy it and any cancer left. If there is to much iodine or even just sufficient amounts at the time of the therapy then the iodine is not effectively taken up in the thyroid tissues, thereby defeating the purpose or effectiveness of the treatment. 

Take care, Rea

note: edited for grammar and additional info.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Ok, I am really sorry for the thread drift, but don't think it is drifting too far...well borderline  
I am happy you have received good news, Alea. I got to wondering about my sisters claims (she informed me of the Iodine State stuff a couple of weeks ago) and did a google search. Its seems legit. http://www.sciway.net/sn/53.html#8
There are some iterestinjg articles at the bottom of the article. 
ps I love poke


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

the "toxin" in poke is a blood thinner like aspirin & coumadin. obviously like coumadin too much can cause free bleeding (internally as well) and death. like aspirin in very small quantities it can ease some aches & pains. at one time infusions of the root & berries were used to treat stroke victims and as a "spring tonic."
the tender shoots are deliscious sauteed in bacon grease, or lightly boiled, buttered & salt & pepperred


----------

